# PRP 26a with almost 5 years working experience



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

1. I have a five (5)-year Geneal Work Visa, expires in early May 2019.

2. I have already renewed it for another five (5) years until April 2024.

3. I joined my current company and started working in SA in June 2014.

My question:

Can I apply for PRP in terms of 26 (a) in May? I do not have 5 year continuous working experience, although just one month less.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Just wait a bit longer until it is 1 month. PRP on 26(a) is very quick to come out. 3 to 5 months. The requirment is 5 years on work permit and you are almost there. Dont mess up your PRP application by applying before the 5 years is up considering that you have come this far. 

so my advice is just wait until your 5th anniversary then apply. You can start gathering the docs though and scheduling the appointment at VFS. but just schedule a day which is on or after your 5th anniversary.


----------



## saperptrain (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi Jollem,

I have someone who has been on a life partner/work since 2012 till 2015 and he apply for a critical skill work permit in 2015 from him home country and it was approved. 

He just apply for a PR with his critical skill which will expired in September 2019, He intend to renew it in July 2019. 

With his PR application does he have any chance of his PR been approved?

He has been in the Republic with different permit till date. 



jollem said:


> Just wait a bit longer until it is 1 month. PRP on 26(a) is very quick to come out. 3 to 5 months. The requirment is 5 years on work permit and you are almost there. Dont mess up your PRP application by applying before the 5 years is up considering that you have come this far.
> 
> so my advice is just wait until your 5th anniversary then apply. You can start gathering the docs though and scheduling the appointment at VFS. but just schedule a day which is on or after your 5th anniversary.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

saperptrain said:


> Hi Jollem,
> 
> I have someone who has been on a life partner/work since 2012 till 2015 and he apply for a critical skill work permit in 2015 from him home country and it was approved.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be better if you start a new thread for answers? There might be more interesed people to view our question.


----------



## saperptrain (Apr 21, 2019)

Thank you. 

Will do that. 



a4xiaoxiami said:


> Wouldn't it be better if you start a new thread for answers? There might be more interesed people to view our question.


----------

